# Uber Shut Down Surge Pricing in Dallas w/ latest Update - Any other Cities?



## UberDragon

No surge pricing in the Dallas-Fort Worth metro area since the app update Tuesday.

See this Thread, but especially post #17: https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-...-since-yesterday-afternoon.30807/#post-401080

Have any other cities experienced the same thing?


----------



## Emp9

i see in DC area , rider app shows a surge and driver no surge or much less.


----------



## Chicago-uber

In Chicago there are hardly any surges, but they match up between rider and drivers app.


----------



## UberHammer

I've given 48 rides in the past two weeks and have not gotten one surge ride. I see it surging, but never get anything. Sat in the middle of a 1.9x surge last night with two other drivers, and none of us disappeared from the map before the surge did. 

If it weren't for the 6 select rides during that time, I would have made less than minimum wage. Those six select rides account for over a third of my profit, despite being only 12.5% of the rides. And it would be a lot lower than 12.5% if I weren't skipping as many UberX requests as a I do. I'd say about one out 20 requests I get is a select request. I honestly don't see how drivers can even make minimum wage on 100% non-surge UberX requests and accepting 100% of the pings (even ones 10+ minutes away). And this is in a market at $1.10/mile. Atlanta and Orlando at $0.78 and $0.75 has got to be few bucks per hour profit at best unless it surges a lot, and/or all the pings are just minutes away from the driver.


----------



## Uber Kraus

We had a surge for about 10 minutes in Denver yesterday. I missed it.


----------



## CMB

The old rider you can see the surge. If you go to request it will force rider to update and surge gone.

For Dallas


----------



## itsablackmarket

OH, so _now _they're realizing surge was a bad idea? ****ING CLOWNS. lol


----------



## mizzrock

itsablackmarket said:


> OH, so _now _they're realizing surge was a bad idea? ****ING CLOWNS. lol


My driver app wants to hide surge but it's still there. I'm not updating it in fear I'll never see it again.


----------



## KGB7

If i log off and log back in after a min, the map lights up with surge.


----------



## mizzrock

KGB7 said:


> If i log off and log back in after a min, the map lights up with surge.


That's a glitch. Next update you won't see it.


----------



## KGB7

mizzrock said:


> That's a glitch. Next update you won't see it.


This so called "glitch" has been around for months.


----------



## UberH

UberDragon said:


> No surge pricing in the Dallas-Fort Worth metro area since the app update Tuesday.
> 
> See this Thread, but especially post #17: https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-...-since-yesterday-afternoon.30807/#post-401080
> 
> Have any other cities experienced the same thing?


As I'm sure many have noticed, there is no surge pricing showing up on the ap. In conversations with Anna from Uber, this is one of the changes that has been made to the new ap. Apparently, it wasn't worth mentioning, when they told us some of the new features that they were rolling out in the new ap.

Surge pricing still exists, but we are no longer privy to that information. Anna said "We're here to help you out, if you want to confirm the surge price in your certain trip. You can reach out to us here with the trip ID, we're happy to look that information up for you."

I think we should send emails for every single trip taken that you work, in order to get information. Maybe if they are inundated with requests, they will reconsider this asinine policy.

Also, please write them and ask them to explain the thoughts behind this stupid policy. In the last year, they have dropped prices 45% and now, they want the drivers to somehow decipher what the surge pricing should be. Do you trust them to be totally honest with you, regarding what they are collecting from the customers and what they are paying you? I know I don't.


----------



## KGB7

UberH said:


> As I'm sure many have noticed, there is no surge pricing showing up on the ap. In conversations with Anna from Uber, this is one of the changes that has been made to the new ap. Apparently, it wasn't worth mentioning, when they told us some of the new features that they were rolling out in the new ap.
> 
> Surge pricing still exists, but we are no longer privy to that information. Anna said "We're here to help you out, if you want to confirm the surge price in your certain trip. You can reach out to us here with the trip ID, we're happy to look that information up for you."
> 
> I think we should send emails for every single trip taken that you work, in order to get information. Maybe if they are inundated with requests, they will reconsider this asinine policy.
> 
> Also, please write them and ask them to explain the thoughts behind this stupid policy. In the last year, they have dropped prices 45% and now, they want the drivers to somehow decipher what the surge pricing should be. Do you trust them to be totally honest with you, regarding what they are collecting from the customers and what they are paying you? I know I don't.


If you click on the top right corner icon, it will show you the surge rate before you pick up PAX.


----------



## mizzrock

KGB7 said:


> If you click on the top right corner icon, it will show you the surge rate before you pick up PAX.


I've been using that feature. Watch them take that away next!


----------



## KGB7

mizzrock said:


> I've been using that feature. Watch them take that away next!


Whats next? Take the app away from Drivers?


----------



## UberProphet?

UberH said:


> As I'm sure many have noticed, there is no surge pricing showing up on the ap. In conversations with Anna from Uber, this is one of the changes that has been made to the new ap. Apparently, it wasn't worth mentioning, when they told us some of the new features that they were rolling out in the new ap.
> 
> Surge pricing still exists, but we are no longer privy to that information..


I thought the whole point of surge pricing was to inform the drivers where the demand is and to get them to move to it?

If you don't tell the drivers, then you are just price gouging.


----------



## SumGuy

There are so many drivers on the road that there is no need to "move to a surge area".


----------



## KGB7

SumGuy said:


> There are so many drivers on the road that there is no need to "move to a surge area".


Unless majority of drivers hang out in same area.


----------



## UberProphet?

SumGuy said:


> There are so many drivers on the road that there is no need to "move to a surge area".


if there are so many drivers on the road, then why is there surge pricing at all?

Unless it is price gouging.

Because we can!


----------



## mizzrock

KGB7 said:


> Whats next? Take the app away from Drivers?


Driverless cars.


----------



## mizzrock

UberProphet? said:


> if there are so many drivers on the road, then why is there surge pricing at all?
> 
> Unless it is price gouging.
> 
> Because we can!


But it's over now.


----------



## SumGuy

Keep in mind how many cars are added daily.


----------



## KGB7

mizzrock said:


> Driverless cars.


When it happens, ill be retired on a 42' yacht, throwing dog poop at Uber cars.


----------



## Hondaguy7643

When I started driving in Houston it would surge almost daily. Geofences were even adjusted and added due to "demand"...Now, hardly anything. The only way to get any decent wage is to work guarantees, and even those have become shittier than they used to be!


----------



## uberparadise

UberDragon said:


> No surge pricing in the Dallas-Fort Worth metro area since the app update Tuesday.
> 
> See this Thread, but especially post #17: https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-...-since-yesterday-afternoon.30807/#post-401080
> 
> Have any other cities experienced the same thing?


APP updated to show demand and surge again. Drivers. Cheers to Travis! Salute!


----------



## uberparadise

UberDragon said:


> No surge pricing in the Dallas-Fort Worth metro area since the app update Tuesday.
> 
> See this Thread, but especially post #17: https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-...-since-yesterday-afternoon.30807/#post-401080
> 
> Have any other cities experienced the same thing?


We are back up and running like before. APP was updated just in the last hour or so.


----------



## uberparadise

UberProphet? said:


> if there are so many drivers on the road, then why is there surge pricing at all?
> 
> Unless it is price gouging.
> 
> Because we can!


Surge is important to get drivers in certain areas of town they may normally avoid. It also gives a rider priority if they pay the asking price. I think we all realize that high surge above 4 to 5 X can backfire on this business model.


----------



## mizzrock

uberparadise said:


> Surge is important to get drivers in certain areas of town they may normally avoid. It also gives a rider priority if they pay the asking price. I think we all realize that high surge above 4 to 5 X can backfire on this business model.


No update in San Francisco. Tonight it went to 4.0x but didn't see it! I saw surrounding areas though. So I drove Lyft guarantees tonight.


----------



## enjayteegee

Uber Kraus said:


> We had a surge for about 10 minutes in Denver yesterday. I missed it.


LOL!!!


----------

